# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Danton 1983 720p BluRay DTS x264-CHD

## davidcusagi

Action opens in November of 1793, with Danton returning to Paris from his country retreat upon learning that the Committee for Public Safety, under Robespierre's incitement, has begun a series of massive executions, The Terror. Confident in the peoples' support, Danton clashes with his former ally, but calculating Robespierre soon rounds up Danton and his followers, tries them before a revolutionary tribunal and dipatches them to the guillotine.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083789/ Ratings: 7.4/10 from 2,545 users Thể loại: Biography | Drama | History

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Danton 1983 720p BluRay DTS x264-CHD
FS - Danton 1983 720p BluRay DTS x264-CHD Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Danton 1983 720p BluRay DTS x264-CHD*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

